# Revell Gato class submarine



## molymike (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey, I am building the kit and am interested in integrating a see through panel on one side of the model so I can display the interior of the kit with lighting effects and what not. I haven't a clue as to how to accomplish this. Any ideas?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

There are tons of detail parts for this beast. Velinden, I think, has the forward torpedo room, conning tower, etc.. Lots of time, research and money. If you want the lighting scale I would go with fiber optics. Or you could hide bulbs on the inside lip of each cutout facing inwards to light up the section. Many options. Love to see the end result. See ya in a few years.
Bruce


----------



## molymike (Jan 5, 2011)

btbrush said:


> There are tons of detail parts for this beast. Velinden, I think, has the forward torpedo room, conning tower, etc.. Lots of time, research and money. If you want the lighting scale I would go with fiber optics. Or you could hide bulbs on the inside lip of each cutout facing inwards to light up the section. Many options. Love to see the end result. See ya in a few years.
> Bruce


Thanks for the info on interior details, but do you really think itll be in a couple of years? I might be rethinking the build now thanks to the encouraging thought Any leads you got about substituting a see through hull for the included one?

Mike


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Mike,
Might want to vacuform the hull half in clear. Check out subcommittee.com. They know subs. That's all they do. I'm sure their gallery already has some Gatos showing their innards. AND they are very friendly and informative. Luckily there are tons of detail parts for the sub. Just search ebay for 1/72 gato.
Model on, dude.
Bruce


----------



## molymike (Jan 5, 2011)

Bruce, you are a wealth of info. Verlinden has great ideas and prices, Subcommittee sounds like an invaluable resource. I live 30 miles from the USS Batfish which has great tours and photos on their website, which inspired me to really want detail the interior, but looking at the hull, I couldn't figure a way to display my work (not that it is that great) but I want something I can be proud to display.

Thanks for all the ideas
Mike


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Mike,
Man, if you've got the real thing to go by, you've got it made in the shade, dude. What was invaluable for me back when I was designing model kits is when I went on photo shoots I took along a striped rule. It is a wooden colapsable ruler that I masked off every other inch and spray painted it black. You can put this in every photo you take and scale from it. That way I didn't have to measure everything, like landing gear or cockpit detail.
There are also many Naval Ship sites that will probably have a complete interior layout. But yeah, subcommittee is a blast. I'll bet there's more than a few 1/72 or even 1/32 Gatos, especially in the "static modeler" section and the gallery.
Can't wait for your WIP.
Model on, dude.
Bruce


----------

